# Emergency Fallout Remover Req



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section but I'm in need of some fallout remover for tomorrow. 
I'm based in Bellshill near Glasgow and I ran out at the weekend and have now got a last minute appointment for a winter prep to do tomorrow.

Can anyone help?

Will gladly pick up & pay from around the Glasgow area.

Tia

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

is there not an Autosmart nearby?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pop round to Angelwax and pick some up


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Scotie said:


> is there not an Autosmart nearby?


Was thinking of that but they might be busy and unable to get to me in time. Does anyone know the local rep for Bellshill?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Pop round to Angelwax and pick some up


Thanks. Where are they based?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Scomar44 said:


> Thanks. Where are they based?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Renfrew, directions on the website :thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just saw this. If you ever need any at short notice again, drop me a message.


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Managed to get some from Steve at AutoSmart. Many thanks to all your suggestions. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Scomar44 said:


> Managed to get some from Steve at AutoSmart. Many thanks to all your suggestions. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Glad to be of assistance! :wave:

Steve


----------

